# Where to start - New mom



## jac4315

Does anyone have advice of where to start, when to start and what to do? I know that's a broad questions but I'm beyond lost thinking about it lol 

We will be having the baby at a local hospital but I want to go all natural. I do not like the concept of stuff being "shot" into me and then the baby left and right. To me everyone is medicine happy nowadays but that's a personal opinion :)

That being said I don't even know where to start because I don't even know what really happens to be honest. Am I looking into this to early? All I know is the next steps are the testing for abnormalities which I've decided against and the Tdap which I probably will not do.


----------



## kittylady

You are looking into it when you need to :flower:

Look into alternative pain relief such as water birth or hypnobirthing (if you don't want to spend on classes you can get dvds and cds)

Write a comprehensive birth plan including all outcomes and what you expect to happen, remember the third stage of labour (placenta - I knew nothing about this till pregnant with my first) and look into all stages of labour.

Look at skin to skin and delayed cord clamping, and breastfeeding and latch (if you go down this path) my first fed before the cord was clamped, second just after.

A doula is a great option if you can afford it as they will stay with you constantly and voice your decisions and advocate for you so you dont have to think, not for everyone but worth looking into anyway.

Good luck :) my first was a midwife-led birth unit attached to a hospital delivery ward (UK) at a local hospital and I still had a natural vaginal birth with no interventions and my second was at home.


----------

